# Sunday 5/22.



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone need an extra person? Mature 24yr old looking to lay the hammer down on some fish. Have been stuck landlocked and need to get on the water. Will pitch in for gas/bait/beer, whatever is needed. Primarily looking for some offshore or inshore action, im not picky.. Contact me via my cell phone. 850-530-4580. Thanks


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

U want to go with us?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I see your out of orange beach, was looking for something out of pensacola.. what time do you guys plan on leaving the marina?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Was planning on leaving early but dont look like trip is coming together.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, maybe next time. Thanks man


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*lOCATION*



Austin said:


> I see your out of orange beach, was looking for something out of pensacola.. what time do you guys plan on leaving the marina?


 Are you out of Orange Beach now?????


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

submariner said:


> Are you out of Orange Beach now?????


Im in pensacola, lickety-split is out of orange beach


----------

